# Aussie snake on a plane scare like Hollywood movie



## News Bot (Apr 5, 2012)

A PILOT in the Northern Territory has been forced to turn his plane around after a snake appeared slithering from his dashboard.











*Published On:* 05-Apr-12 12:09 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 7, 2012)

shame it doesnt say wat kind of snake it was


----------



## JackTheHerper (Apr 7, 2012)

I thought planes were bad enough, now with inbuilt snakes? geeze, would wanna hope it was a python


----------



## galeru (Apr 20, 2012)

that is kind of funny


----------

